# PYPL & QDEL



## Capper (Feb 24, 2021)

Anything thoughts on the short-term and long-term outlook for PYPL and QDEL? I saw somewhere that PayPal was projected to shoot up considerably after the dust settles from it earnings report. It has been a rising stock and isn't that far from it all-time high of 310.16 on July 26 (Monday of this week). 

As for QDEL, it has previously reached 306.73 back on August 6 of 2020. It could well be working its way back up the slope. 

I look forward to some input / feedback on them from some of you investors / traders!


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Paypal is a good stock for the long term. People are using cash less, shopping online more and it offers more security than just using a credit card online. I had someone try to use my Visa online once and will never use it directly again.


----------

